# Bow Only Club



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey all you bow hunting fanatics! I have a great place for you!

Thump A Nanny club has now turned bow only and is looking to fill 5 memberships. The new lease holder John Harris is going to be running this lease with deer management in mind. There are 6 food plots that will be planted year round with protein pellets fed starting in the spring till the antler growth has completed. 

The lease is on the Jones/Twiggs county line just outside of Macon off of Highway 57.

The lease is 925 acres of prime deer country. The land mostly consists of 8-12 year old pine fields with hard wood bottoms and fingers filled with white oaks muscadines, and persimmons, the fingers filter up from large bottoms into these pine fields. There are 6 new 1 acre food plots that have been established with travel routes in mind and have been getting hit HARD! One food plot planted with Iron and Clay peas was planted 4 weeks ago and is now GONE! and no they didn’t dry up they were eaten by DEER! There are no hogs on this property. The surrounding properties are all QDM as well with food plots planted on power lines and throughout the other sections of woods. 

Rules are:
QDM runs as inside spread is wider than the ends of the ears and 8pt minimum.
Shoot does all you want
Family membership(bring your young ones or wife)
Crossbow is considered archery
Spring turkey may be hunted with shotgun
Established stand locations will be hunted first come first serve 
Total of 15 members

Dues are 1000 a year

Contact Info:
Myself Scott Lopez at 912 294 7369
Or 
Lease Holder John Harris at 478 233 0728


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 13, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jul 14, 2008)

i heard they are going to have a couple of gun hunters on the place??


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 15, 2008)

That is true...there are 2 and that is something that the new lease holder had to work out with between the old lease holder.  Guys dont let this discourage you...Anyother lease  you are fighting any where from 10 to 15 rifle hunters compared to 2....Please contact for more info this place really is worth the money and time to at least look at it.


----------



## MagSPot (Jul 15, 2008)

*bow only*

do you see alot of bucks what is the ratio buck to doe have any trail cam pics


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 15, 2008)

MagSPot you have a pm!


----------



## ryanmarchall (Jul 16, 2008)

I am a member of this club. There is alot of deer and alot of bucks. There are some of the best white oak drains you have ever hunted. It is unreal at the deer you will see when they start dropping. I helped put in the foodplots and plant them, and I checked them a week ago and the deer have already eat all 6 acres of peas. We will be working and showing the club saturday if anyone is interested.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 18, 2008)

There has been a change to the QDM rules take a look that the original post!


----------



## Mullet (Jul 22, 2008)

I am in this club.I have been in it for the past two years bow hunting only. The only thing I can say about this club is WOW ! The deer sign in the food plots is unreal.All six plots have tremendous activity. John,Ryan,and myself just put out four mineral sites Saturday(7-19-08).Two sites are new,and two sites were already existing.We put up a trail cam,so we will be posting pics soon.If your serious about your deer,and you are a bow hunter,or even want to go bow only,then this club is for you.We have laid some ground work for a serious bow club,and have put in some serious time and sweat,not to mention a lot of extra money to get the club rolling towards an elite deer haven.Im extremly excited about this season,and even more for the next couple of seasons to come,because of the potential we have here.Get involved,the sky is the limit for us.


----------



## Buck Seeker (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you have a camp ground?


----------



## WAGNERXX (Jul 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 24, 2008)

Buck Seeker pm sent!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Mullet (Jul 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## camotoy (Jul 31, 2008)

ya'll got part of ya'lls land on mountain springs and old macon ,, I have the lease across the rd  ,,Total Impact ,, yes fellows there are plenty of deer and some very nice bucks running around this area ,,also you have a deer cooler and taxidermy 2 miles from there  ,,

stop and see me sometime when you see a green F-250 with a blue polaris on the the back ,,would love to talk deer with ya'll and here's a pick of 1 that came from across the road from this club!!!

And I have seen plenty more like this ,,we let several walk last year that should be shooters this year!!!


----------



## Mullet (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome buck camotoy.I look forward to talkin some deer with you.Just look for the short bald headed fella.By the way,are yall bow only too?


----------



## camotoy (Aug 2, 2008)

no we only have 3 members and i dont think i could talk them into it yet !!!  I was out there today but my cell phone was dead and didnt know it ,,was going to meet Scott today ,,but i will catch up with ya'll soon ,,i am out there 2 or 3 times a week and the weekends


----------



## Buck Seeker (Aug 4, 2008)

Me and my two buddies checked the property out this past Saturday.  It was very impressive they are definitely on the right track.  They had six stratigically placed food plots with hardwood fingers mostly made up of white oaks going right to the cuts where the food plots were.  My biggest hold up on committing is the distance coming from Florida.  If I was 150 miles closer I would of already committed along with my buddies.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Mullet (Aug 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WAGNERXX (Aug 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Aug 11, 2008)

Do you have any spots left?

How many hunt days do you get?  Is it scheduled, or just a free for all?

My dad and I have been hunting a quail plantation in Perry, and it looks like that is not going to happen this year, so we are looking into other options.

I assume that it being pretty much bow only, that you have no interest in allowing members to release quail on the property to hunt?

If so, I totally understand, but I'm still interested in finding a good place to deer hunt, so I'd like to hear more.

Thanks!


----------



## ryanmarchall (Aug 11, 2008)

*hunting club*

we have 4 spots left and there would be no problem with you hunting quail or the turkeys. i have seen several covy of wild birds around the food plots of millet and sorgham. it is real good habitat for hunting them,lots of cover and food . if you want to see the club or ask any questions call me at 478-972-6626 thanks ryan


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 12, 2008)

Just and update we currently have 3 spots left after this past weekend.

GTBHUNTIN


----------



## Mullet (Aug 13, 2008)

Alright fellas,bow season is almost here. We still have some openings for some bow minded hunters that are interested in joining an awesome bow club.We welcome anyone that has experience with deer management to help us learn how to grow em big.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 15, 2008)

ttt for the weekend


----------



## Mullet (Aug 16, 2008)

*Trail cam pics*

A few trail cam pics from thumpananny bow club


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mullet (Aug 20, 2008)

*Bow Club*

Gonna be at the club Saturday if anyone would like to see the property.


----------



## camotoy (Aug 20, 2008)

saw a nice buck cross from this property to mine yesterday ,,hope i can tie him up and keep him on my side !!! ya'll need to checkum out big bucks in this part of the county!!!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 26, 2008)

Another bump to bring it to the top


----------



## Buckeye1 (Aug 29, 2008)

we will be out at the club this weekend working on food plots let us know if you would like to take a look....this is one awesome club


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ryanmarchall (Sep 3, 2008)

*bow club*

we need three more members


----------



## ryanmarchall (Sep 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Oct 8, 2008)

still looking for 2-3 people.  Seeing lots of deer pm me with questions!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 8, 2008)

DO YOU HAVE ANY MEMBERSHIPS LEFT? IF SO I WILL TAKE ONE. I LIVE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE COUNTY AND HUNT IN HOUSTON COUNTY ON 6000 ACRES. THIS WILL BE A SECONDARY PLACE FOR ME TO HUNT. HOW MUCH ARE DUES AND WHEN CAN I MEET YOU? SEND ME AN EMAIL TO robbieherndon@windstream.net


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Oct 20, 2008)

Just wanted to give an update.  We still have some 2 spots left and willing to add a 3rd and last.  So far we have seen over 60 deer all together and just last night the first buck was killed.  The lease holder John shot this nice 130 gross 9 pt last night.  PM or call thanks
GTBHUNTIN


----------



## camotoy (Oct 20, 2008)

hey scott tell john thats a great buck  ,,but he should have let him come across the road !!!!


----------



## dherrin (Oct 20, 2008)

*Rules QDM*



GTBHUNTIN said:


> Just wanted to give an update.  We still have some 2 spots left and willing to add a 3rd and last.  So far we have seen over 60 deer all together and just last night the first buck was killed.  The lease holder John shot this nice 130 gross 9 pt last night.  PM or call thanks
> GTBHUNTIN



Very Nice Buck, not trying to start anything but rack appears to be inside the ears from this view,  rules state inside the rack to outside of ears.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Oct 20, 2008)

He was def outside the ears we looked closely.  Our goal is to have lots of fun and shoot big bucks.  We have all talked and if an accident is made then things happen and we will have to be more careful next time around.  We dont want hunting to be a stressful thing for us.  Obviously we are going to be letting the young bucks go to get to this size and in the next couple years bigger than this one.  The main goal is to let bucks get to a mature age before harvesting and this buck was obviously mature.  He was the dominant buck in the group and was pushing a buck the same size around.  He was 200 on the hoof.


----------



## dherrin (Oct 20, 2008)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> He was def outside the ears we looked closely.  Our goal is to have lots of fun and shoot big bucks.  We have all talked and if an accident is made then things happen and we will have to be more careful next time around.  We dont want hunting to be a stressful thing for us.  Obviously we are going to be letting the young bucks go to get to this size and in the next couple years bigger than this one.  The main goal is to let bucks get to a mature age before harvesting and this buck was obviously mature.  He was the dominant buck in the group and was pushing a buck the same size around.  He was 200 on the hoof.



He does have have some age on him, very well said


----------



## Buck Seeker (Oct 24, 2008)

Awesome Buck, no way would I'd pass him up, especially with a Bow.


----------



## tenfootall (Oct 24, 2008)

Wish I had noticed this in July. Hope you have some openings next year. I will be talking to you.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Nov 4, 2008)

*Another shooter taken with stick and string!*

Put my dad on this 215lb bruiser.


----------



## Mullet (Nov 20, 2008)

John has arrowed another big one ! This one is a PY record book buck.Thats 3 big bucks killed this season.We told yall this was THE bow only club to be in.


----------



## jharrell (Nov 21, 2008)

Any Pics?


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Nov 22, 2008)

I want to see pics too! 
Someone needs to get in touch with GTBHUNTIN and get him to hook us up.


----------



## camotoy (Nov 22, 2008)

dang it let a few cross the rd !!! tell him congrats !!!! i want to see pics too !!!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 24, 2008)

*buck*

GTB posted these earlier on the bowhunting thread i just copied and moved them....anyways this is johns new bow kill...this guy is a deer killing machine not to mention this is an awesome club


----------

